# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Po me Mua Cpatet

## DJAL_PELIVAN

-
[21:13] -Epiri.Albasoul- *** Kjo adrese eshte ndaluar te vizitoje serverat e Albasoul Network! Email sherbimet_irc@albasoul.com me mesazhin e me poshtem.
-
[21:13] Closing link: (djal_pelivan@74.196.178.123) [G-Lined: Ju eshte ndaluar hyrja]

skam ca ti them tjeter vec i lumte Dora atij qe e ka vu ,  thjesht Bot Po Rrija spo i  beja kujt Keq ,  Respekt gjithve ne pergjithesi , bye bye

----------


## MISTREC_BERATI

do te ken kapur gabimisht

----------


## DJAL_PELIVAN

[01:30] * Connect retry #1 irc.albasoul.com (6669) (dns pool)
-
[01:30] -Arberia.Albasoul- *** Kjo adrese eshte ndaluar te vizitoje serverat e Albasoul Network! Email sherbimet_irc@albasoul.com me mesazhin e me poshtem.
-
[01:30] Closing link: (unknown@68.95.169.183) [G-Lined: Reklamat ndalohen ketu]
-
[01:30] * Disconnected

----------


## DJAL_PELIVAN

serisht un  ne akill ju lutem nje Pergjigjje kamme shum se nje jave qe nuk hyj dot

----------


## ^SHIU^

edhe une te njejtin problem. se di kush e ka fajin.

----------


## DJAL_PELIVAN

[01:43] Closing link: (djal_pelivan@tx-71-51-39-186.dhcp.embarqhsd.net) [G-Lined: Reklamat ndalohen ketu]
-     

ore Hiqeni ate autokomande se lat nom  lat  albasoulin bosh fare , se kemi  scriptet me  automesazhe kan  linket e tyre nga ta qe kan ndertuar nuk jan reklama or burr edhe po  hudhem  naj  youtube anaj  ling facebook  ca ka  naj  gjo  pse boni  kshu  direkt gline mu , qe kam  ktu  qe kur eshte ndertu  Albasoul ,  po  lerini  ato gjona se esht  turp  er burr nga kushe e di  sa user skeni as 10 vet online kurr  vecem  bote ,  lat  nom  per zotin  eshte e sata  her qe un  mar  gline  nga  auto mesazh i  script tim  , si  doni  vlla per mu  , po  deshet ju  mir por nuk  deshet kurr mos e  hiqni  vec  leni  mu  ne plot tjer jashta ,

----------


## xhori

po me detin c'pate  o  te  ...........

----------


## Wordless

Ej vari teneqet i thojnë këti muhabeti. Unë nuk kam më nerva për veten time !!!

----------

